

Astro Physicist figures out fastest boarding plan - zackbelow
http://overheadbin.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/08/30/7527894-physicist-figures-out-fastest-boarding-plan

======
LiveTheDream
The paper itself is here: <http://arxiv.org/abs/1108.5211>

